# Inappropriate Pic? Remove or Not?? NEW PIC added



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

I received a PM from an "anonymous source" informing me of a "HIGHLY Obscene Pornigraphicalogicl picture" posted on RTF. The individual felt that it "MUST be removed Proptly".

Since I am having a problem seeing the picture clearly through my tears [of laughter], I find that I need the assistance of the RTF family to make the determination of whether or not the picture is indeed "Obscene Pornigraphicalogicl"!!!

WARNING: Moms & Dads, do not let your children view this picture as I don't know what it might do to their innocent little minds!!!!

SCROLL DOWN to view the alleged "HIGHLY Obscene Pornigraphicalogicl picture".

Vicky


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

I get to work way early in the morning and this is what greets me before my coffee!!! :shock: 
Wow you forgot one choice Vicky. 

"Let me gouge my eyes out now! "


Margo


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Cover it up with Shayne's yellow t-shirt and let his model go with out. 8)


----------



## captdan (Jan 25, 2004)

*Porn*

Post them and let us vote on how offensive they are.

Dan Rice


----------



## Steve Bean (May 3, 2004)

TYPICAL BAIT AND SWITCH :evil: :evil:


----------



## Ken Newcomb (Apr 18, 2003)

Gooser if you come to the line like that this weekend I'll end up falling out of my chair. Not to mention the eye damage.

PUT SOME CLOTHES ON BOY!!!!!


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

I just threw up in my mouth a little bit.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

The theme song from Gilligan's Island comes to mind....

8)...............................................................

kg


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

I voted for other so when HT camo comes up for discussion we can use this as a point of reference. Also it makes me think this outfit is dual purpose it would also work in FT, Boy get some sun I have seen catfish with more tan on their bellies :lol:


----------



## Nik (Jul 8, 2005)

No need to remove it, I have voluntarily blinded myself. That picture will haunt my nightmares for ever.


----------



## Aussie (Jan 4, 2003)

The "model" will probably be proud of the photo in ....................20 years, even less.


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Yikes.....someone voted for me to send him/her his contact info!!! I sure hope it was Mrs. MooseGooser!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    

Vicky


----------



## Steve Bean (May 3, 2004)

Vicky Trainor said:


> Yikes.....someone voted for me to send him/her his contact info!!! I sure hope it was Mrs. MooseGooser!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Vicky


My bet.....Shayne or Jerry :!:


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Didn't he tell us he was just back from a vacation on a beach where he played with sand fleas and practiced being an oil boy? This must be one of the vacation photos, before he achieved his savage tan. That's what I think. Don't let um pick on you for being so pale Gooser. Tell um to remember, the first syllable in Caucasian is ....... :lol:


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Vicky Trainor said:


> Yikes.....someone voted for me to send him/her his contact info!!! I sure hope it was Mrs. MooseGooser!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Vicky


wouldn't she know it already? :wink:


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

Wasn't me Steve. I looked at the picture and went blind. Just now getting my vision back.

"...more tan on a catfish belly..." THAT IS FUNNY!!!!!

Jerry


----------



## Dman (Feb 26, 2003)

It's certainly obscene!!!


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

OK !! OK!!!
Ya'll have had yer fun!!   

Now!!! what do I have to do to get the picture removed????????????


I swear if I recieve any correspondence from GUYS that sip wine coolers,(ED?) or drinks with those dainty Umbrellas in them,, somehow the people responsible for this will pay!!! :evil: :roll: :wink: 

The pic was taken before my HRCH swim! and BEFORE I visited the beaches for my oil boy debut!

I doesnt haves the catfish belly no mo!!
Just the belly!   

I do like the following response though!:

Tell um to remember, the first syllable in Caucasian is 


Gooser    

[/quote]


----------



## Uncle Bill (Jan 18, 2003)

I was thinking of inviting Chris Drew to our test so he, with his photographic expertise, could get some pics with outstanding detail of our Region 13 mascot. :roll: 

BUT after a second or two, thought better of it. That equipment owned by Chris would meet a sad death if aimed at the Gooser. :shock:  

It's too bad all of you can't come and join in the fun, but we'll be thinking of you. We're all in this together. hehhehhehheh :wink: 

UB


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> I just threw up in my mouth a little bit.


At least YOU kept it in!


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Playredneck's Mr. October

It's almost like a bad dream when your car breaks down in the middle of nowhere and there's a tiny gas station without a phone and ATM...


----------



## Wayne Dibbley (Jul 20, 2005)

*dead fish, dead birds are bad enough....*

Seeing death on the beach whenever I take my dogs to lake erie is bad enough, now this?.....

Didn't I get kicked off RTF for the 7 deadly sins??? or is THIS

my punishment?!

Why LORD WHYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE?


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

What I find amusing is that over 600 viewed it without making a comment!!!!!

Looking for Porno I suppose.

Jerry


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

That should be made Goosers PERMANENT avatar as punishment! :twisted:


----------



## Lesa Cozens Dauphin (Sep 13, 2005)

As a viewer with no comment....I was speechless!



lesa c


----------



## Wayne Dibbley (Jul 20, 2005)

*Permanent avatar?!!!!*

WHY oh gosh whY!!!!! Would you want to punish us ALL forever?!!!!!

Where am I? What is this place? Is there any milk in here? I knew it, ohhhh I knew it, why am I forsaken?!!!!!


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

> As a viewer with no comment....I was speechless!




SEE!!!! At the ripe old age of 53,, my looks still make the ladies speechless!!!   

Thank-you Lesa C

NOW!!!!!! Remove the picture PLEASE!!!! :roll: 

Gooser


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

I bet if we posted that on billboards it would scare gay guys straight?.kind of like a public service announcement or something. :lol:


----------



## Pasquatch (Jun 1, 2004)

Now I know what HELL is going to be like

Hairless, pastey white dudes writhing around in the sand being eaten by sand crabs


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

Hey Moose two people want your contact information!!!! :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :roll:


----------



## Uncle Bill (Jan 18, 2003)

Patrick Johndrow said:


> I bet if we posted that on billboards it would scare gay guys straight?.kind of like a public service announcement or something. :lol:



:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Does make ya wonder about them crabs hangin' around him eh?

UB


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

This whole thread is just plain WRONG!!! :lol: 

I see the poll however is close to having the picture removed! 

As soon as that happens Mrs Trainor ,I expect you to comply, or I will file a formal complaint to--------------  Someone!  


Gooser ( I'm NOT F'n GAY!!! either!!!)


----------



## lynette (Jun 26, 2005)

Well Chris did say we are all part of the RTF Family and I suppose we should have a family album..........

but since the Gooser and I are the same age. I DONT WANT ANYONE THINKING HE"S MY TWIN BROTHER!!!!!!!!!
sorry Gooser I like you but........


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Margo Ellis said:


> Hey Moose two people want your contact information!!!! :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :roll:


His parole officer and his therapist.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

MY GOOD GOLLY!!!!!!!!!!! It's BAD enough to have the photo posted UB!!! NOW - A poll!!!!!!!!! I should take a photo of Mr. Gooser now that we are back from vacation...he got all that white skin - BURNT!!!!! looked like a CRAB!! Pink pink pink!! 

I was wondering Uncle Bill - now that I am MORTIFIED - who can I hang around with at the hunt test this weekend? Since I am sure Hugh Hefner will be showing up to sign my husband to a photo layout for Playgirl..."Men of HRC"....  

Just a 'heads up' I will be placing the original 'biggun pants' up for auction at our annual picnic July 9th!!! I was thinking how 'lucky' they are to the handler that wants to pass their dog in 'finished' in a near sweep of the series!!! Those pants have their way of stepping up your training!! hehehe!

ANYHU!!!!!! I'm thinking of enlarging the 'photo' and framing the glitter pants from you along with the Finished Ribbon....

"Poor Bailey-dog did ALL the work and Gooser steals the limelight"  

As for those wanting his contact info - you all scare me!!!!!!! :shock:

*MRS *GOOSER!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lynette (Jun 26, 2005)

Becky Mills said:


> Margo Ellis said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Moose two people want your contact information!!!! :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :roll:
> ...


Bwahahahhahahahah


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

That picture is almost as disturbing as WRL's avatar....

Here is a scarey idea - put that picture on WRL's avatar! :twisted:

FOM


----------



## lynette (Jun 26, 2005)

Ooooeeeer Don't even go there , Fom, the thought of seeing that every time I log in is scary... :shock: :shock:


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

That Gooser.......... what a dumbass!

This thread is way better than the swishy one... but does it have 76 pages worth of life in it?

SM


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

> That Gooser.......... what a dumbass!




      


But, I'm good natured, and if ya clean me up, ya can hardly tell I'm aflickted!


Gooser ( rider of the short bus)

ANNNNNNNNNNND dont forget who it was that got that whole "dog wont seat with a duck" thing straightend out!!


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Shayne----
Read my signature line!!


Gooser


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

okay - okay - okay.....
what ARE you all doing?!
Don't you know how upset my hubby is that he is sulking in the corner!!
over 1000 'look sees' at this post and not ONE gal has said 'he's cute'...

He's beside himself too that Shayne called him dumbass??!?!?! Now, that's not nice...


 Leave me Gooser alone  

Mrs. Gooser!!!!!!!


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

LOL,

"I love this bar,
Come as you are."

Jerry


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

MooseGooser said:


> okay - okay - okay.....
> what ARE you all doing?!
> Don't you know how upset my hubby is that he is sulking in the corner!!
> over 1000 'look sees' at this post and not ONE gal has said 'he's cute'...
> ...


Damn... Gooser told his wife on me. Maybe i'll get a spankin. That would rock.

SM


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

MooseGooser said:


> This whole thread is just plain WRONG!!! :lol:
> 
> I see the poll however is close to having the picture removed!
> 
> ...


Poor Gooser......

don't rely on the percentages that you see on the Poll. I have to take into account all of the PMs I'm getting from people to shy to join in on the "public" poll! 

Vicky


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Vicky Trainor said:


> I have to take into account all of the PMs I'm getting from people to shy to join in on the "public" poll!
> 
> Vicky


Are you saying they all think he's gay?

SM


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2006)

MooseGooser said:


> okay - okay - okay.....
> what ARE you all doing?!
> Don't you know how upset my hubby is that he is sulking in the corner!!
> over 1000 'look sees' at this post and not ONE gal has said 'he's cute'...
> (snip)


Awwww, I think he's cute!

ps -- silly and goofy are two attributes I attribute to cuteness... LOL

-K


----------



## lynette (Jun 26, 2005)

MooseGooser said:


> okay - okay - okay.....
> what ARE you all doing?!
> Don't you know how upset my hubby is that he is sulking in the corner!!
> over 1000 'look sees' at this post and not ONE gal has said 'he's cute'...
> ...


OK I'll go with Kristie..cute and cuddly, like a large white teddy bear


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

As IF I didnt feel bad enough (embarrassed) with the Pic being posted.

And the fact that Shayne pretty much thinks I'm a dumbass gay guy! :shock: (Remember though, he's been seen in those" Yodelin Shorts")
(pot,kettle black thing)


Now!!! MY WIFE decides its up to her to try and round up some sympathy votes from the ladies, and kinda get Shayne worked up about gettin a spankin!

Nothin more degrading than havin your Wife OR your MOMMY do battle for ya!!! :shock: :shock:  

And the sad part about it all is that I kinda really like the pants!! They're really comfy and cool! ((breezy) I thought mebe sometime I could go to Texas, and Shayne and ED could take me dove huntin!!


Gooser


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

MooseGooser said:


> As IF I didnt feel bad enough (embarrassed) with the Pic being posted. And the fact that Shayne pretty much thinks I'm a dumbass gay guy! :shock:
> Gooser


Gooser,
Nobody thinks your Gay. Gay fellows are very image conscious. They work out, are fit and trim, if they tan it is an even tan, they are always dressed in proper attire. Nobody thinks your Gay.


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

Did any of you gals ever notice that all the REALLY good looking guys are gay????


Sorry Gooser couldn't resist :wink: 

Are you wearing those pants this weekend Goose? Sure Laniee will take some more pictures of you. And white teddy bear??? Come on now Mrs. Gooser said he was pink not white. :shock:


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Margo Ellis said:


> Sure Laniee will take some more pictures of you.


 :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Steve Bean (May 3, 2004)

Ken Bora said:


> MooseGooser said:
> 
> 
> > As IF I didnt feel bad enough (embarrassed) with the Pic being posted. And the fact that Shayne pretty much thinks I'm a dumbass gay guy! :shock:
> ...


I agree, and if he is...he should stay in the closet....with his picture.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

> Gooser,
> Nobody thinks your Gay. Gay fellows are very image conscious. They work out, are fit and trim, if they tan it is an even tan, they are always dressed in proper attire. Nobody thinks your Gay





> Did any of you gals ever notice that all the REALLY good looking guys are gay????
> 
> 
> Sorry Gooser couldn't resist



I GUESS I'll take those as a compliment???


Just as a test, We have a gay couple that live up the street from us. I showed them the picture, and they both went running from the room screaming!!

One of them did however ask me later if Wal-mart had a matching top for the outfit!

Gooser


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

> Are you wearing those pants this weekend Goose? Sure Laniee will take some more pictures of you. And white teddy bear??? Come on now Mrs. Gooser said he was pink not white.



Mrs Gooser said if I feel the need to wear them this weekend, or if there is the usuall photo requests and autograph sessions, she has a cute little PINK trimmer that she said she would help me with doing a little Trim and Clean-up! :shock: 

She's always told me my hairy toes make her gag!

Gooser


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

MooseGooser said:


> > Gooser,
> > Nobody thinks your Gay. Gay fellows are very image conscious. They work out, are fit and trim, if they tan it is an even tan, they are always dressed in proper attire. Nobody thinks your Gay
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lisa Van Loo (Jan 7, 2003)

Ken Bora said:


> Vicky Trainor said:
> 
> 
> > Yikes.....someone voted for me to send him/her his contact info!!! I sure hope it was Mrs. MooseGooser!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Yeah.

But he doesn't know hers. She moves around a lot, from what I hear.

Lisa


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

Ya'll are CRAZY!!!

Sort of like when I tell people "Yes, that's my Son but I'm not sure who his Mama is."

Jerry


----------



## Laranie Labs (Apr 9, 2006)

How did this photo even get out? Did the paparazzi give Britney a break to chase you around? It's my belief that the Gooser released this pic to the press in an effort to keep his name on the A List! :wink: 

Larry

p.s. "Queer Eye" called...they said they found their next project!


----------



## Lisa Van Loo (Jan 7, 2003)

laranie labs said:


> p.s. "Queer Eye" called...they said they found their next project!


I'd pay real money to see that.

Lisa


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

> p.s. "Queer Eye" called...they said they found their next project!



      

I friggin swear!!! If anyone contacts me from an agency like this(except Abercrombie) I'll sue!!!

Gooser


----------



## Devlin (Jan 19, 2006)

Oh...my...Gawd. You pore li'l ol' thang. Betcha got one bad burn that day. Oops...sorry...jus' hadda go hurl again.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Jack Black called... he wants his body back...... wait, hold on, call waiting....................... it's Powder wanting his tan back.

SM


----------



## bobbyb (Jul 31, 2005)

i've seen more hair on a piece of fat back than what's on him :shock:


----------



## Laranie Labs (Apr 9, 2006)

> i've seen more hair on a piece of fat back than what's on him


Did you just ask to see the hair on his fat back??? :shock: 

You just crossed the line mister!!! :lol: 

Larry


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

> Jack Black called... he wants his body back...... wait, hold on, call waiting....................... it's Powder wanting his tan back.




I dont know why, but I really like Shayne's sense of humor :shock: 

You are one cruel SOB!  

Gooser


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Jack Black called... he wants his body back...... wait, hold on, call waiting....................... it's Powder wanting his tan back.
> 
> SM


Shayne, you just insulted Mr. Black and Powder at the same time.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Arnt all you running a dog some place this weekend?? :roll: :roll: 
ORRRRRRRRRRR Gettin in trouble with your bird placement or use of HEN Pheasants?????? :evil: :evil: 

I am!!

Dont have anymore time for this malarkey!!(I spelt it right, I looked it up!)

I'm off to entertain my fan base!!!

Bridgeport Nebraskee here comes the Gooser!!!   

Have a GREAT weekend ALL!!

You TOO YODEL PANTS!!!  

Gooser


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Patrick Johndrow said:


> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Black called... he wants his body back...... wait, hold on, call waiting....................... it's Powder wanting his tan back.
> ...


If Jack Black, Powder, and Richie Cunningham had a baby... it would be Gooser.

SM


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

MooseGooser said:


> > p.s. "Queer Eye" called...they said they found their next project!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think one of the most disturbing things it whatever that "belt" around his waist is. Queer eye probably already has plans. 

On the bright side Gooser, I found a dead guy that floated up on the beach one time, your belly is much whiter than his water logged flesh was, BUT your not as bloated.


----------



## Laranie Labs (Apr 9, 2006)

> I dont know why, but I really like Shayne's sense of humor





> You TOO YODEL PANTS!!!


Am I the only one here that thinks that there is something more to Gooser and Shayne's relationship than we know about!!!???

Larry


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Cannot let it go with only 5 pages.
BUMP

(sorry) :evil:


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Badbullgator said:


> Cannot let it go with only 5 pages.
> BUMP
> 
> (sorry) :evil:


Well ask him about his "bar of soap" :wink: that UB gave him at the Panhandle banquet! :lol: 

Helping In the Worst Way Possible,

FOM


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

MooseGooser said:


> The pic was taken before my HRCH swim!


Ah Ha Gooser, so your saying you knew you were getting soaked? And had the chance to remove some of your clothing. That's a bit of a double standard isn't it? :wink: 
Ken Bora


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

KEN


I was abducted, taken to a near-by "MUD HOLE" and told 

"Prepare to float your hat" 

All involved demanded Bills present of the ladies Pants! 

They wanted good pictures and I was instructed to pose! THEY were the ones that wanted me topless!! :shock: :shock: 

After they all got some sort of sick joy out of the process, a group of thugs in the crowd, picked me up and threw me into the quagmire!

This all took place late in the day, just before a three hr long drive home with Mrs Gooser. it was windy, 45 degrees, and my headlights were permanently placed on "BRIGHT"!!   

SOOOOOOOOOOO,,
Dont give me the song and dance I was treated any differently!!
YOU wanna POSE in THEM COULOTTS???? :roll: :roll: 
:lol: 
Gooser 

Lainee------- Quit bringin up the BLUE bar a soap!!!!!!
Gooser


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

MooseGooser said:


> Lainee------- Quit bringin up the BLUE bar a soap!!!!!!
> Gooser


Okay  :lol:

How's_ it _working out for you and the Mrs?  

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## Uncle Bill (Jan 18, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Patrick Johndrow said:
> 
> 
> > Shayne Mehringer said:
> ...



OUT OF CURIOSITY, WHAT DO YOU SUPPOSE THIS UNION WOULD PRODUCE???
















It's pretty much a given what the dog thinks of it!  :shock: 

UB


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

OH!!!!! SHI###

I'm NEVER goin out in Public again!!!!!!!   

Bill,, How many of those Da#$ pictures do you gots????

I was just caught up in the moment!!  :shock: 

Mat,,, the guy I'm huggin, is a great sport, but he told me if I ever did that again He'd punch me in the onions!

The Dog---- Mats -----definatly has had enough of ME!!

Gooser ( Shayne--- what Diet did you use??) :lol:


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

After seeing THAT picture, I want to change my vote!


----------



## lynette (Jun 26, 2005)

OMG...Kill me now :shock: :shock: :shock: 




Love the dog tho......


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Poor Gooser....poor RTF....

Has the Mrs. seen this yet? 

FOM


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

It is gonna take therapy to get that picture out of my mind.
I can feel nightmares coming on regards,
Becky


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

MooseGooser said:


> I'm NEVER goin out in Public again!!!!!!!




Can we get that in writing? :lol:


----------



## Moosegoosee (Jun 23, 2006)

never lose your sense of humor Gooser!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

I went blind looking for answers.....ahhhhhhhh


/Paul


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

I voted to have his info forwarded to me..so I can tell him to call guiness book of world records because he has two bellybuttons..And since I am the only one that noticed, I want in on the deal (well I think I am, I haven't read all the replies yet)...

Gooser, you're not an alien are you?:robot:

Juli


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

What's wrong here?

All I saw was a photo like a regular day's hunt. Is that a Field Trial or a Hunt Test? Either way, it seems like a typical day afield to me.


----------



## Kevin Eskam (Mar 2, 2007)

After reading and seeing all these pics Gooser I...I look forward to....to...not meeting you at the tests!!!!!! HaaaHaaa.


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Those pictures are NOT getting better with age


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Thats NOT a second belly button!

That was a half full bloated TICK I found when I gots [email protected]!

And By the way!!

THANKS FOR DIGGIN THIS STUPID THREAD UP AGAIN!!! 

yea I'm yellin!

Chris!!

Can I spend a day in the field with you????



ANNNNNNND I'm NOT FRIGGIN GAY!!!





Gooser


----------



## Kevin Eskam (Mar 2, 2007)

YMCA, Come on and stay at the....... Oh wrong thread!!!!!!! just kidding.....


----------



## Leddyman (Nov 27, 2007)

So...Gooser...you work out?


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

I am pretty sure I would like to date that guy. My kind of man! Tasty!


----------



## lynette (Jun 26, 2005)

Lord, Have I been on this forum too long!!!!! first time round, I was blinded, now he just looks like a taller and trimmer version of my old man and a heck of a lot better looking....Geeze I need to get a life.


----------



## Tom H. (May 17, 2005)

This thread was bad enough the first time - Why did you have to drag it up again /Paul ????????????????????????
________
Burgman


----------



## Driven (Apr 16, 2008)

LOL That's hillarious!:lol:


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

LMAO! Pornographic? NO Obscene? Most likely.

Arleen


----------



## duckster (May 20, 2007)

Yeah...looks like you all had fun!!
Those low rise knickers with a gold belt...?
Makes me wonder?

But, since I didn't see a thong sticking out on your hips... You truely may not be gay!!
Because apparently low rise with things hanging out IS the style..lol


----------



## Devlin (Jan 19, 2006)

duckster said:


> Yeah...looks like you all had fun!!
> Those low rise knickers with a gold belt...?
> Makes me wonder?
> 
> ...


Too bad...or maybe THANK GOD...there wasn't a rear view as well. Bet he's sportin' a tramp stamp! :razz::razz::razz::razz::razz:


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Quote:

So...Gooser...you work out?

__________________



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHEHEhehehe--he-he-----he




Gooser


----------



## duckster (May 20, 2007)

Devlin said:


> Too bad...or maybe THANK GOD...there wasn't a rear view as well. Bet he's sportin' a tramp stamp! :razz::razz::razz::razz::razz:


Now a tramp stamp would be hilarious!!


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

duckster said:


> Now a tramp stamp would be hilarious!!


 
Let's think about this for a minute. 

It took a loooooonnngg session with Dr. Walker to get over the original image. I'm thinking we are inviting serious liver damage should the illustrious Gooser feel inclined to display his aftermarket body art.

Best to let that particular dawg continue to doze regards

Bubba


----------



## Uncle Bill (Jan 18, 2003)

Since I'm at the stage of disremembering if I had breakfast, this is like a trip through the family photo album...but with captions.

Such fun!:barf:


UB


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

I was hoping it was going to be a picture of Larkin.
________
Jean behra


----------



## Uncle Bill (Jan 18, 2003)

j towne said:


> I was hoping it was going to be a picture of Larkin.


 
She's too busy moving...and I think her husband left the camera and bikinis 'at the other place'.

Plus...I'm not sure she has been officially documented as one of Jerry's "wimmen", so until that's been confirmed, pictures of strays are seldom allowed.

UB


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

MooseGooser said:


> Thats NOT a second belly button!
> 
> That was a half full bloated TICK I found when I gots [email protected]!
> Gooser


and nobody told you it was on you??


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Ken Bora said:


> and nobody told you it was on you??



because nobody want to run the risk of being asked to pick it off.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Can we make a decision already....? Please....

/paul


----------



## fred (Aug 12, 2007)

I got all excited when I saw the title to this thread...... then I opened it up.


----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm gonna have my escort service use it in their next promo . titled 
"Dogs ,Men and Syrup on the Beach"


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Vicky Trainor said:


>





http://youtube.com/watch?v=ipZDG6__Zfc


----------



## Brevard Arndt (Jul 2, 2003)

Obscene YES! Pornographilogicl, I'm not sure that is a word in my Funk and Waganalls.


----------



## KLC (Dec 25, 2008)

Looks like so far the EYES have it. MY EYES ARE BURNING HAHAHA


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Patrick, were you feeling lonely this morning to have brought this one back?


----------



## Lisa Van Loo (Jan 7, 2003)

BABY! WHERE YOU BEEN ALL MY LIFE???

Lisa


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Lisa Van Loo said:


> BABY! WHERE YOU BEEN ALL MY LIFE???
> 
> Lisa


OMG!!! I just lost what I was drinking!!! Thank you very much!


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

2tall said:


> Patrick, were you feeling lonely this morning to have brought this one back?




That was Paul that brought it back.


----------



## CrossCreek (Sep 3, 2004)

Isn't this picture getting kinda old....haha


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

PJ!

7:57 in the morning,, and the first thing that comes to mind, is postin this porno pic of Gooser?????????

You really need to start drinkin!

Gooser


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

You know you like it Cross Creek!!

Gooser


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Lisa!!

I been right here all along BabY

Sometimes Yas just fergets to stop and smell the Roses!!

Gooser (Must be a day of Bordom on RTF!!)


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

MooseGooser said:


> Lisa!!
> 
> I been right here all along BabY
> 
> ...


at least they didn't resurrect the candid bubble bath photo....


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Da$% it ED!!!!


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

I have to go Train!!

I got a wanna be Grandmother that keeps tabs on how many posts I have in a day, compared to how often he sees me trainin!

Still serchin for that JH!!

Gooser


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

MooseGooser said:


> I have to go Train!!
> 
> I got a wanna be Grandmother that keeps tabs on how many posts I have in a day, compared to how often he sees me trainin!
> 
> ...


"*Grandmother*" "often *he* sees" ???????

I always thought Grandmothers were females. Hmmmm, maybe not in Gooser's world.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> Hmmmm, maybe not in Gooser's world. :smile:


Yep, gotta 'member Gooser inhabits a very special world.

Special regards,


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Where's the _courtesy_ GDG connotation that would normally accompany this type of thread ?

john


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

john fallon said:


> Where's the _courtesy_ GDG connotation that would normally accompany this type of thread ?
> 
> john


Where's the courtesy GDG connotation that should accompany this post?

/Paul


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Where's the courtesy GDG connotation that should accompany this post?
> 
> /Paul


If anything I would have used a denotation don't you think ?

john


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Mr Fallon!!
I doesnt know you from EVE,, but sumtimes you come across as a stuffy old poo!!

Ya need to lighten up abit and realise that theres more to life than correct and perfect!!

Next time ya come out to Colorado,, you come be MY guest, and we'll go down to the gravel pit, and sunbathe, mebe stick a few toads, and play some mumblypeg!! Hows THAT sound??

Gooser


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

MY* HE* Grandmother is a bit girlie!

Badgers me about every derned post !!

Its a startin to effeck me sum, to the point I'm a tryin to sound a bit more intelecktual!

Gooser


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

MooseGooser said:


> PJ!
> 
> 7:57 in the morning,, and the first thing that comes to mind, is postin this porno pic of Gooser?????????
> 
> ...




Maybe I was still drinkin from the night before?


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

FOM said:


> Well ask him about his "bar of soap" :wink: that UB gave him at the Panhandle banquet! :lol:
> 
> Helping In the Worst Way Possible,
> 
> FOM





MooseGooser said:


> Lainee------- Quit bringin up the BLUE bar a soap!!!!!!
> Gooser


 
Ok....I just spent several minutes re-reading this entire thread. I don't know if my eyes are going to ever be the same.....it was bad enough the first go-round!!!!

BUT.....I couldn't find any explanation or additional information about the "bar of soap". 

So, MG....what's the story??????????? :evil::razz:


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Vicky Trainor said:


> Ok....I just spent several minutes re-reading this entire thread. I don't know if my eyes are going to ever be the same.....it was bad enough the first go-round!!!!
> 
> BUT.....I couldn't find any explanation or additional information about the "bar of soap".
> 
> So, MG....what's the story??????????? :evil::razz:


Now ya did it!!! Hang on tight!!!!!


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

The story about Lainee and Me,, and a blue bar a soap, at the Panhandle social, will never be told!

I'm still payin fer the water bill, and 50 ft a garden hose!

THANKS LAINEE!!!

BUBBLES FER EVER!!

Gooser


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

MooseGooser said:


> Mr Fallon!!
> I doesnt know you from EVE,, but sumtimes you come across as a stuffy old poo!!
> 
> Ya need to lighten up abit and realise that theres more to life than correct and perfect!!
> ...


Sounds to be like a little "Man Love" goin' on....


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

JusticeDog said:


> Sounds to be like a little "Man Love" goin' on....


Yeah I think so! Stickin toads has me a little more worried though!


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

MooseGooser said:


> *Mr Fallon!!*
> *I doesnt know you from EVE,, but sumtimes you come across as a stuffy old poo!!*
> *Ya need to lighten up abit and realise that theres more to life than correct and perfect!!*
> Gooser


Gooser is a wise man, and my friend


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Ken Bora said:


> Gooser is a wise man, and my friend


I can't say for sure but........Those two thoughts could be considered by some who profess to know to be mutually exclusive.

I don't know either of you from a pickett fence so I'll withold judgement

john


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

MooseGooser said:


> Mr Fallon!!
> I doesnt know you from EVE,, but sumtimes you come across as a stuffy old poo!!
> 
> Gooser


Life's to short, _and so am I_ -Stuffy D. Bear.
In case you don't know Stuffy. here is a link.

http://wcjm.com/stuffyblog/ (click on the laptop)

Do you live anywhere Bolder's "Old Chicago" I still need to fill my world beer tour card. If ya don't know what I'm talkin' about I understand

The view off the balcony at the Boulderado is breath taking

john


----------



## greg magee (Oct 24, 2007)

john fallon said:


> Life's to short, _and so am I_ -Stuffy D. Bear.
> In case you don't know Stuffy. here is a link.
> 
> http://wcjm.com/stuffyblog/ (click on the laptop)
> ...



John, you didn't fall off the wagon did you? 
Is the old John back?
And can you find it behind all those moths in your wallet?:razz:


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

greg magee said:


> John, you didn't fall off the wagon did you?
> Is the old John back?
> And can you find it behind all those moths in your wallet?:razz:


Na. Just reminiscing'
They had one from Africa that was 14% !!!
john


----------

